# Anyone planning out-of-state ice trips this season?



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Like the title says - is anyone planning any out-of-state ice trips this season?
I'm not sure I trust Ohio winters to produce ice at this point (I know, KEEP THE FAITH!), so as a contingency, I'm thinking of heading out of state. Last year some friends and I went far enough north into Michigan to get on ice for a day trip, but it was disappointing. 

I want to go somewhere with an established population of walleye or perch. I'm willing to network, if anyone wants to try to plan any trips. I've thought about Devil's Lake ND, Red Lake MN, etc. 

Anyone have any suggestions for a destination? Or planning one and want someone else to network with?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

If Ohio doesn't have thick enough ice when I come home next at the end of Jan/first of Feburary I'm 100% down to take a 4-5 day ice trip somewhere, day trips with such a long drive just ain't worth it, especially need a day or 2 to just explore new waters normally. . Preferably NY if they are allowing out of staters.
Kit and I have been talking about Onieda up there but Chautauqua is an option also although it's a bit more south. I even have a good perch/pumpkinseed/pike lake with a few walleye in the finger lakes.

Heard good things about Higgans in MI also.

As the time approaches, I'm sure some guys on the ice side of this group would be I interested.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I splurged and bought my full year MI license when i was up in the Cadillac area last ice season thinking i might be able to make a couple trips up this year. Really want to go back to fish Mitchell again and also Missaukee since i did OK on that lake and have a few other smaller lakes in the area i'd like to check out. With this covid crap though, not sure i want to travel that far and get a hotel and all that. The hotel i used last year has an outside entrance to many of the rooms so i could avoid people pretty well there and no trouble distancing on the ice of course. Getting food and bait shop would be the main face to face interactions. I haven't completely ruled it out yet. After Christmas i have a feeling i am gonna have lots of time on my hands so we will see.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

For day trips thinking NW PA as I can get license online and take bait and everything I need with me. For a longer trip have been looking at Wisconsin, and Bay De Noc Mi. Although haven't ruled out Hubbard Lake Mi and NY depending on travel restrictions.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I have my plan, all figured out, This will be the 13th year, if/when the ice forms in Ohio, I will be in my Scout center console, targeting Sheepshead, Snook, Pompano, etc... on the Gulf Coast of Florida.. I used to love ice fishing, sitting on a 5 Gallon bucket,catching hand size Bluegills. As Bob Dylan said , THE TIMES THEY ARE A CHANGIN ! They really have changed for me, and I like the change ! GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU HARD WATER FISHERMEN !! John


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha, not a damn thing wrong with that! Enjoy your winter, John.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

luredaddy said:


> I have my plan, all figured out, This will be the 13th year, if/when the ice forms in Ohio, I will be in my Scout center console, targeting Sheepshead, Snook, Pompano, etc... on the Gulf Coast of Florida.. I used to love ice fishing, sitting on a 5 Gallon bucket,catching hand size Bluegills. As Bob Dylan said , THE TIMES THEY ARE A CHANGIN ! They really have changed for me, and I like the change ! GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU HARD WATER FISHERMEN !! John
> View attachment 460116
> View attachment 460116


That's a good sized pomp! And the best eating.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

As you know Karl, they have a very distinct taste, I like them baked with crab meat ! John


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

luredaddy said:


> As you know Karl, they have a very distinct taste, I like them baked with crab meat ! John


Solid fighters too!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm gonna go to saginaw a few times if it's froze . Perhaps green bay as well .


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Will probably be going up to Green Bay again for whitefish. They're fun as hell to catch, and you can catch a lot once you figure them out. Did Simcoe last year, but doesn't look like we're going to be allowed to Canada this year. Chautauqua will definitely be a trip a make a couple times this year. That lake is infested with perch, a lot of sorting to get a nice bag. I might try to figure out the walleye bite there this year.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

RStock521 said:


> Will probably be going up to Green Bay again for whitefish. They're fun as hell to catch, and you can catch a lot once you figure them out. Did Simcoe last year, but doesn't look like we're going to be allowed to Canada this year. Chautauqua will definitely be a trip a make a couple times this year. That lake is infested with perch, a lot of sorting to get a nice bag. I might try to figure out the walleye bite there this year.


Let me know when you go. Lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

RStock do you need transportation to fish around Green Bay?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ll be heading to the Alpena area. My brother moved there with my Nephew in June so I have a guided ice fishing invitation anytime I want to go mainly be fishing at Long Lake in Grand Lake but also a lot of areas lakes up there. I hated it when he moved Upper since we’ve been so close for many years but when my nephew moved there permanently to be a boat mechanic after leaving the Buckeye outdoors he decided to Go ahead and move up there with Chris my nephew. So as I said I’ll be making a few trips up the good thing is I can drive up there in about seven hours or so have a place to stay and as I said have a built in guide actually looking forward to it. I fished there many years been along time since I’ve isolated in Michigan I talk to him today and they’re actually getting a lot of snow and already have ice on the lakes he thinks by mid January at the very latest will be out fishing. So for all of you good luck this year I station and please be careful on the ice


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I was looking into Higgans or Houghton lakes in Michigan if NY is not an option. 

Both are very close to each other and offer different fishing opportunities.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have fished Houghton a couple times. It is a really large lake like 20,000 acres. I do know a couple spots you could try. Lyman's can give you up to date ice conditions.

Houghton has a big ice festival Tip Up Town, seen something on it being for only one weekend this year. Just because Houghton is fishable Higgins may not as it takes longer to freeze.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hubbard Lake has a big Walleye/Perch tournament each year last year was like 9 Feb haven't checked if it is on this year.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Been watching a bunch of Videos of Higgans and Houghton.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> RStock do you need transportation to fish around Green Bay?


Not where I went (Red River Co Park). It was a pretty short drag. I think a couple people had machines, but a majority of the people walked. If you look up Red River Co Park on Navionics, you can see the shoal that you fish, it's maybe a half mile out. I think up by Sturgeon Bay there are some shoals that are a little furher out that you might want a machine to get to, but we didn't bother going up there since we were catching fish. If you want any more info, shoot me a PM. I'm always happy to share.


----------



## terrystoy (Apr 20, 2014)

I go to cascade lake in Idaho every year for 15 to 17 inch yellow perch. last year my largest perch was16 1/2" and 2# 12 oz


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Fished Houghton ice last year. Despite always having remarkable success there in the spring, the ice fishing was a total bust. Not having transportation kind of hurt too. Put in a lot of miles by foot and holes to find fish but it was tough. I think we only caught one decent perch. Higgins is a neat lake but like stated earlier the ice takes longer to freeze as that lake is 100' or more in some spots. 

I think we got a small group tentatively planning to fish Chautauqua mid to late January pending on ice conditions and travel restrictions. Another potential location we discussed was Bay de Noc but it's a bit of a haul...we'll see!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

So many choices out there. Love seeing how many of you have fished distant locations on the ice. Gives me many research opportunities on YouTube. 

I've never fished chautauqua but would love to take a few day trip there if the travel bans permit. 

Personally I love taking big 3-5 day trips to new places and exploring. Unfortunately most of my friends have work obligations and children and cant do that sort of thing for more than a 2 day thing.
Seems like from most of my experience you spend the first day or 2 on new waters just trying to locate the good spots on the water to catch fish and then the rest of the trip catching them.

The whitefish/walleye combo in Michigan seems like a blast!

I really need a machine this year or next to make myself more mobile and give better access to big water.

Minnesota/Wisconsin seems like a much better option of a place to live for those of us who actually enjoy ice fishing every year because with the weather patterns of the last decade, Ohio ice isn't getting any thicker.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

TDD11 said:


> Let me know when you go. Lol


To which one? lol


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

terrystoy said:


> I go to cascade lake in Idaho every year for 15 to 17 inch yellow perch. last year my largest perch was16 1/2" and 2# 12 oz


I think that's where a buddy went last year but his trip was a bust.


RStock521 said:


> To which one? lol


Any. Lol. I'll meet you there and network.
I didn't realize how close Chautauqua was


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

TDD11 said:


> I think that's where a buddy went last year but his trip was a bust.Any. Lol. I'll meet you there and network.
> I didn't realize how close Chautauqua was


Sounds good, I'll post when I start my planning once we have a better idea on how ice is shaping up everywhere


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

We waited until the last minute last year. Headed to Lake of the Woods as it was the only walleye destination in Minn. that I knew of (late season). The trip overall was fun, but the actual fishing was less than stellar. We rented a shanty and we just weren't on good fish (12-14" sauger mostly). We wandered a bit, but had no map. Did Saginaw river the year before and really slammed the walleye. No monsters, but really good numbers.
We'll be headed somewhere this year if we don't get good ice, just not sure where yet.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

KW, the Hubbard Lake tournament at this time is still planned to be held the weekend after the Super Bowl so that may play into my plans. A $20 entry fee is worth a chance at the prize money if it is anything like last year's.


----------



## terrystoy (Apr 20, 2014)

TDD11 said:


> I think that's where a buddy went last year but his trip was a bust.Any. Lol. I'll meet you there and network.
> I didn't realize how close Chautauqua was


 The trick to catching fish on Cascade lake is to go away from all the people for the fish do not school up because of the water temp. and never fish in the same area two days in a row. I am leaving Wisconsin on Jan 1 for 2 months at cascade lake.715-551-5772


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

There is a good size group here that likes the Cadillac MI area and I drove thru there last Saturday and only the edges had ice but I drove back thru there today and both lakes are frozen over. Looking at the 14 day forecast I bet there will be walkable ice by the first of January.


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

I’m looking forward to a trip to the up late Jan early February. We will be fishing the st Mary’s river close to rabor bay. 1st time going there on the ice. I have a family cabin near detour and spend 2-3 weeks there in the summer.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

PapawSmith said:


> There is a good size group here that likes the Cadillac MI area and I drove thru there last Saturday and only the edges had ice but I drove back thru there today and both lakes are frozen over. Looking at the 14 day forecast I bet there will be walkable ice by the first of January.


I checked Pigrim's Bait Shop Facebook page and they said that Mitchell is 2" to 3.5" of ice right now. Looking at the 10 day forecast for Cadillac, looks like 12/23-12/26 will have lows in the teens overnight. Can't see past that right now. Wondering about a trip on 1/2-1/3


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Going to Houghton in a couple weeks.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Going back to Sturgeon Bay, Wisc for whitefish..thats a blast and they sure are good eatin!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I really wanted to go there last yr . Ice reports were just too sketchy for me .


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

there was plenty of ice last year


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I was going off what I could find online without any local connections . I wanted to make dang sure everything was in top shape before going to a new body of water 10 hrs from home and freelancing . I guess I missed the boat ....or shanty in this case .


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

For those that have went to Houghton, Lake St Helens, Mitchell, Cadillac, and Missaukee, why did you go where you went? Assuming the ice is good in a few weeks, I can't decide where to go. Lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Went to Houghton because that is where the guy planning the trip wanted to go. Been a few times. Went to Saginaw for the same reason but did actually want to try it. Went to Hubbard because it is known for monster Perch and is way less crowded than Houghton. Would like to go back to Saginaw for the Eyes and Hubbard for the Perch.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

According to Facebook..... there are people fishing on both Cadillac and Mitchell today. 3" to 4" according to Pilgrims bait shop.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Nothing wrong with all the lakes mentioned but don't leave out Presque Isle Bay in my opinion its the best ice fishing area it almost guarantees a grat trip you can catch a mixed bag crappiessome real slabs,perch a limit is usually easy,few northerns, and a steelhead thrown in for fun!!!.Plenty places to stay,eat ect.I fish it alot and i can't remember a bad day!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Presque is part of my NW PA plan along with Lake Arthur for day trips.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Someone said there's ice in Michigan. We're just gonna wing it. Not even sure where we're going.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Good luck and keep us posted 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome lureluzer where did you end up 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

We are all jealous, keep us posted!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Lureluzer we need a update, don't leave us hanging, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Heard they were on Mitchell a couple days ago.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Been to Chataqua many times...frustrating more often than not last few trips with a million gajillion small perch. Did catch a real nice walleye last time. Have had decent crappie/gill trips too and there are more perch than you can imagine


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Well that was a bust. Went to a marina in Baycity that we had really good luck last year at. 3 dink perch but it was fun to be on the ice with a couple good friends. Headed home gonna stop at St. Clair on the way. Heard they are killing perch on the canals. We'll see with this warm wet weather. They've got 7" on east bay at Houghton. The only time I'm going back there is for tip up town. Never done any good there.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks alot for the report appreciate it, like you said sure is nice to be on the ice 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

So I guess you had no problem with out of state plates????

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

All anyone catches at Tip Up Town is a buzz. Fishing is harder with 2,000 plus sleds running all over the lake.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like most of my ice fishing adventures


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

kit carson said:


> So I guess you had no problem with out of state plates????
> 
> Zero problems. Even got checked by a wildlife officer. Got our licenses on line. Did go downtown looking for a good meal. A lady looked at us like we we're crazy when we sat down at the bar. Still take out only there. Did see an otter lodge set up in front of a restaurant. With 2 couples enjoying dinner and drinks. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk





Evinrude58 said:


> All anyone catches at Tip Up Town is a buzz. Fishing is harder with 2,000 plus sleds running all over the lake.


That's the only thing I'm guaranteed on catching at that lake. Not a fan of it.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

And st Clair canals are open now.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Talked with my brother who lives just North of Alpena Michigan close to Presque Isle. Long Lake and Grand Lake have about 2” of good ice. If it stays as cold as they say10-14 days the lakes will be ready for the guys to be out with quads and sleds. I’ll be heading up as soon as he tells me they are ready. Great walleye, perch fishing as well as several others. Can’t wait to head up forsome serious ice time.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Reports will be posted as soon as I get out.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If anyone is interested I’ll have some phone numbers and places to stay on both lakes this week. Good luck to everyone, and please be careful if you get out.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone headed up this week? Think we're fishing Mitchell Wednesday and Thursday. If anyone on here is headed up, let me know and we can network.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Heading up north Tuesday to fish houghten or surrounding lakes for a few days. Will report back with fish porn and conditions


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> I’ll be heading to the Alpena area. My brother moved there with my Nephew in June so I have a guided ice fishing invitation anytime I want to go mainly be fishing at Long Lake in Grand Lake but also a lot of areas lakes up there. I hated it when he moved Upper since we’ve been so close for many years but when my nephew moved there permanently to be a boat mechanic after leaving the Buckeye outdoors he decided to Go ahead and move up there with Chris my nephew. So as I said I’ll be making a few trips up the good thing is I can drive up there in about seven hours or so have a place to stay and as I said have a built in guide actually looking forward to it. I fished there many years been along time since I’ve isolated in Michigan I talk to him today and they’re actually getting a lot of snow and already have ice on the lakes he thinks by mid January at the very latest will be out fishing. So for all of you good luck this year I station and please be careful on the ice


They're on ice at Fletchers Floodwaters Hillman Mi


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I’m thinking about taking my 85 year old Father up to Maine to try Brook Trout thru the ice. Brookies are his very favorite target species and he has never iced them, and neither have I. Anyone here ever been up there and maybe have an outfitter recommendation? I have researched it a good bit, found some locations, but always prefer someone else’s experience. Thanks.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Reel Thing said:


> They're on ice at Fletchers Floodwaters Hillman Mi


Talked to my brother today, they are on Grand Lake and Long Lake. He’s going to give it another week before he ventures out.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Since I started this thread, I thought I'd update it. 

Fished Mitchell Wednesday and Thursday morning. I took 2 friends who I hadn't icefished with before . We took my eskimo hub and flipover - so the hub could be a "base camp" and the flipover to scout. I learned that they were content in the hub, as long as they were marking fish and there was some action. They weren't the type to go scout or move around at all unless I found a better bite. So I did the scouting solo. 

Fished outside the large cove Wednesday - caught some fish right off the bat but mostly throwbacks with a few OK crappie mixed in. I moved around some in the SW corner of the lake, never found anything but dink perch and one low 20s" pike. There was over 20mph wind and 5" of snow - and we did not have a smitty sled so moving around was miserable - we didn't move around as much as I would have otherwise but the weather sucked and at least we were warm and marking/catching fish which was a relief. Last year's trip to Devil's Lake in Michigan, I marked 1 fish out of the 100+ holes I drilled. 

Wednesday night I got a few tips, so Thursday morning we fished outside the small cove - and setup before daylight. Caught a few small fish, and moved maybe 100 feet - over a school of crappie. Was catching them as fast as I could drop my white/red jig and red maggot down, set the hook, and reel one up - very fast. Never had the school come back by, but we stayed put in the hub and caught some nice sized crappie mixed in with a bunch of throwbacks. Did not move around as we had to pack up and leave late Thursday morning - and Wednesday I had spent by myself in the flipover trying to be mobile and find fish, instead of in the hub with my friends. So I spent Thursday with them instead of moving around a bunch. There was a lot of action, but you had to weed through the throwbacks for the keepers.

It was a great trip - one I would happily do again, probably next year for early ice. From the reports on Facebook - it can be a madhouse on the weekends so I would only go during the week. Thankfully it was not busy at all while we were there. Next time we will fish the small cove area again, and just move around and fish it. I would like to have explorered other lakes as well, but we only had Wednesday and a few hours Thursday morning to fish before heading home. 

We rented one of the Pilgrims cabins - they are definitely for fisherman - very outdated, but they have the necessities. We liked that we parked right outside our door instead of a hotel parking lot, so we could easily bring gear in to dry out, recharge, etc. Also, you could access the lake directly from their property(we didn't but could have if it would have been an easier drag), and that the bait shop was 15 yards from our doorstep. A smitty sled is definitely going to happen. Was a bear to drag in 5" of powdery snow.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

If the weather cooperates we're heading to saginaw bay at the end of the month. People are starting to walk out at caseville and Linwood now. 1 big blow could ruin everything though. We're keeping our options open for now.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Saginaw is my next trip if it freezes and we don't get ice here.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll be right behind you, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm planning on starting my 2 week cycle at Saginaw soon. 

I try to go up there for 4 or 5 days every two weeks once they get ice .


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Is Saginaw a great place to go? Thinking of making the trip to MI this month too, if we don’t get some solid ice.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

It's only 4.5 hours away. It freezes up more often than Erie. Walleye, perch, and lake trout. I'd rather go there than any inland lakes up there.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

What are the primary launches? Wondering if I should start looking into places to stay.

Can you get by walking out typically, or is it far enough that a machine is necessary?


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

There are some people walking out at baycity, linwood and caseville now. In bay city there's a giant park to take sleds out of. You can call marinas and ask if you can take sleds/quads out of them. I know some charge a small fee to do so. Look up caseville web cam and you can see people fishing now. As far as I know people aren't making it out multiple miles yet.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Heard guys fish on shelf Ice with waders to on Saginaw bay!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Headed to Lake St. Helen on the 14th.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

TDD11 said:


> What are the primary launches? Wondering if I should start looking into places to stay.
> 
> Can you get by walking out typically, or is it far enough that a machine is necessary?


Most use machines, if you wanna fish the river then walking is preferred
A good buddy of mine has a rental house/cabin in Quanicassee, pretty cheap. Has a garage and can probably sleep 6 guys. Pretty close to 4 east side launches, 30 minutes to bay city state park if you wanna fish the west side



Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> Headed to Lake St. Helen on the 14th.


Saw on another forum that a sled went through St. Helen on Monday. Looked like lake #1. This was a report on facebook copied to a report on a fishing forum, so have to take it with a grain of salt. Not sure about St. Helen, but there quite a bit of snow on the ice at Mitchell/Cadillac & Missaukee as of the past weekend. The ice under it was nice clear ice, but really on 6 to 8 inches of ice at most. I was surprised there were so many machines on the ice..... but then again, i'm from Ohio. haha. I haven't looked at the extended forecast up there so no clue looking forward. Good luck and hope to hear a report, it is one of the lakes i was thinking of going to.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Evinrude58 said:


> Headed to Lake St. Helen on the 14th.


What made ya wanna go there? Where ya gonna start at? Just curious


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I didn't choose the lake someone else did. Although why he chose there when he wants to target Walleyes I didn't understand as it is known as a panfish lake. Heard it has a good pike population too. Going to start on first lake and look for weed line. Also may try on third lake as it has some deeper holes with some nice drops. Know a few people that have fished it and they have suggested a few areas which a couple were areas I was already looking at.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Going over to Lake Poygan-Winnie next week, shallow lake but lots over fish..not real far away 5-6hrs..let ya know how I do


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Apparently we will now be at Lake Missaukee and have changed our reservations to a cabin over there,


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I’ll be going to ostego lake Jan 28-31 and hitting a few smaller lakes, sure hope the fish will be biting


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I saw a little blip somewhere that Hoard Eaton Res in Eastern PA had 5", not sure how much truth there is to that. Talking about a day trip to check it out this Saturday with a friend. Forecast is a tad balmy this week so steelhead fishing as Plan B...anybody hear anything about it?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

1MoreKast said:


> I saw a little blip somewhere that Hoard Eaton Res in Eastern PA had 5", not sure how much truth there is to that. Talking about a day trip to check it out this Saturday with a friend. Forecast is a tad balmy this week so steelhead fishing as Plan B...anybody hear anything about it?


Fished out unless u want pike or small gills perch! There are bigger ones tho if your good


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Fished out unless u want pike or small gills perch! There are bigger ones tho if your good


Right on, Brad. Thanks - I've heard that. It's certainly no dream destination. More so looking to break in a new hub and test or fool around with some new equipment before a more serious adventure. Appreciate it!


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Just got back from Cadillac. Fished Lake Cadillac on Thursday evening...all I found in 4 hrs was dink perch. Fished Mitchell on Friday and Saturday with mixed results...came home with about 15 keeper crappies biggest was 12 in. Got into em good but a lot of small ones and dink perch and gills. Guys fishing close to me on Saturday hammered good sized gills. Using my new Garmin sonar I found weeds, logs, downed trees etc. but generally fish were in a negative mood. Also saw plenty of larger fish (most likely pike) come through...was crazy to watch the panfish scatter but couldn't buy a bite on any number of presentations. At one point, I watched my live shiner swimming in circles while three of four large fish just watched, moved away, came back, watched some more, rinse repeat. Had those fish under that hole for an hour and tried everything I had...super frustrating! Plenty of solid ice but a lot of frozen slush and snow that got a little sloppy while I was there pretty miserable for dragging a loaded shanty over a half mile each way. Tons of machines out, would have been nice to have one! I also stayed at Pilgrims and found it to be sufficient comfortable and reasonable...I was by myself but I had a 2 bedroom cottage that was $85/night. All in all, not the bounty I wanted to come home with but had fun and would definitely go back.


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

Burt Lake Michigan Feb 7 & 8. First time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

We are heading to Wisconsin next week. Thinking the Petenwell flowage as long as ice firms up by then (it's been 5-6" slush on top this last week). The weather looks cooperative, with only one day above freezing and nights in the teens this next week. This will be our first time in the area, if anyone has any tips they'd be much appreciated! We may hit other water bodies - Still researching. We plan to fish Thurs the 28th thru 30/31st. Looking for Walter


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> Just got back from Cadillac. Fished Lake Cadillac on Thursday evening...all I found in 4 hrs was dink perch. Fished Mitchell on Friday and Saturday with mixed results...came home with about 15 keeper crappies biggest was 12 in. Got into em good but a lot of small ones and dink perch and gills. Guys fishing close to me on Saturday hammered good sized gills. Using my new Garmin sonar I found weeds, logs, downed trees etc. but generally fish were in a negative mood. Also saw plenty of larger fish (most likely pike) come through...was crazy to watch the panfish scatter but couldn't buy a bite on any number of presentations. At one point, I watched my live shiner swimming in circles while three of four large fish just watched, moved away, came back, watched some more, rinse repeat. Had those fish under that hole for an hour and tried everything I had...super frustrating! Plenty of solid ice but a lot of frozen slush and snow that got a little sloppy while I was there pretty miserable for dragging a loaded shanty over a half mile each way. Tons of machines out, would have been nice to have one! I also stayed at Pilgrims and found it to be sufficient comfortable and reasonable...I was by myself but I had a 2 bedroom cottage that was $85/night. All in all, not the bounty I wanted to come home with but had fun and would definitely go back.


What general location did you fish on Mitchell?

Glad to hear you got into some. I wonder if the fish were negative just due to the pressure. Was it crazy out Friday and Saturday? Maybe it isnt as bad now that other lakes are fishable. 

Looking at the local forecast, I think I have to head out of state again to get on the ice. Torn between going back up to Cadillac area and starting where we left off a few weeks ago, or heading to NY or Brooklyn MI areas and starting from scratch. A 3hr drive sounds much more appealing.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Heading to the Petenwell flowage area Wisconsin next week for some crappie and walters


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Heading to Alpena/ Presque Isle Michigan area next week. My brother and nephew live there. They have been catching nice big perch and eyes. Looking forward to it. Everything ready. Have my eye doctors appointment 
Friday, to check my glaucoma, hope to leave Sunday. I’ll report how we are doing.


----------

